# slaughtering hogs



## TwistedWire (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know...sorry. But definitely google and do a lot of research because:

We bought a hog from someone and the meat tastes like garbage. And, I wonder about how it was processed (a separate facility) because the ham and bacon were green...I did a google search and learned that how the "whatever in the curing" interacts with oxygen and turns green...but dang...if there's a way to avoid that...that's the route I'd go!


((BTW, I LOVE your signature  )


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry no advice here, we don't slaughter any of our larger animals on our own because we just don't have the set-up for it. We only do our sheep, goats and chickens and we found a reputable guy to do our hog last year.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I know that the red color in the ham isn't a natural color. It's from the sodium nitrate. I'm just going to take them to the butcher that's farther away and plan better next time. LOL


----------

